# Channellock Locknut Pliers



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 23, 2007)

I went out this morning and did some early Christmas shopping for myself, essentially it was me picking out what I wanted from Home Depot/Lowes and only paying for about half of it. Besides frm picking up a pair of electrician's scissors, which I now absolutly adore, I saw these at Lowes, and, while I did not buy them, I though they were interesting and wanted to bring them up on CB.

http://www.channellock.com/960-Locknut-Plier.aspx

I hate locknuts, but this tool might make life easier.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Nov 23, 2007)

Charc, google image "conduit locknut". These are used to attach threaded conduit or other fittings onto junction boxes, outdoor floodlights onto junction boxes, and several other functions. While not an everyday thing for me as a theatre electrician, I've run into them enough that a tool like this seems ideal.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, gafftapegreenia. Now I have to buy another tool that I will rarely use, and probably won't have it with me when I really need it. I've built about a zillion quad boxes, and those nuts always loosen up over time with use, even with using a screwdriver and hammer to drive it as tight as possible. I've found LocTite helps, but you have to use a lot of it. I know Ship would disapprove of my using Romex connectors, but they're cheap and readily available. Now I just have to find an Ace Hardware, as the one site Nextag found for this item wants $6.10 for shipping. Oddly enough, both HomeDepot.com and Lowes.com are down right now.

(Charc, I too, was confused by the title, as both NyLocs and Locking Nuts use regular sockets, not special pliers.)


----------

